# Any problems?



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

If you run into any problems on the site, please let me know and it'll be corrected ASAP.

Thanks,

Administrator
Nodak Outdoors


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I can't join the members forum ??? :grin:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey Fetch,
It is good to see that you made it! I hope that your technical gremlins are fixed soon. I hear that the tech dept. at Nodak Outdoors is overpaid and underworked so it will be good for Poindexter to have a project to play with, other than pattterning his Daisy Red Ryder!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I was starting to think nobody loved me anymore. I was forgotten & left out in the cold cruel world, to fend against all the capitolistic / for profit want to be outdoors men of the state.

:grin: But I do know he worked long hours for this.

I was hoping to get in the moderator wars - I'd like either to help with the Hot Topics or Open forum ??? Kinda have a Fetchs Links to interesting Cyber hunting forums stuff ??? On the open forum ??? Lord knows I'm a busy body around the WWW on alot of waterfowl forums.:roll: I could spam this site, at the same time - I spam others.

Folks up here (ND) are too shy (or too angry) & too afraid the boogey man is going to get em if they participate or have FUN or get ****** on these forums. Trust me that is so much of a myth. I have done it all, on many national forums & while I have a few that dislike me & a few who are arch rivals. :grin: I have never had a personal problem, that could not be worked out. & the use of inappropriate language & anger only proves some should not use their typing fingers, before their brains. But alot of folks have to learn things the hard way, or they would never learn at all :grin:

once you get a community of like minded Mo Fo's these places are a Hoot. Plus the knowledge & diversity that can be shared is unreal. One thing I have to say about these forums is the Friendships that can be developed. In my personal life I dont know that many wise-cracking hard core waterfowlers. But on the web there are many :grin: & you get to know who is who - Who knows their stuff. Who is full of it. Who is at what stage of life & as a hunter. Now ND has a site to grow in. Not be restricted by $$$ & a certain view, or agenda, or political influences. (& everything is political.)

But to do my thing - I NEED TO GET IN ??? - is there a secret sign or pledge or handshake Im not aware of ??? Now I know these sites of this quality are not cheap. Unless you have the general advertising like the old site. Plus the terribly slow (I forgot what I was going to say :grin: we will revolt & bind him & tie him to a stake in a slough dump corn all around him & let the waterfowl straighten him out. For a couple of months in the fall.

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-03-03 11:03 ]


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

It's about time you showed up :smile:

You're in.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I can't access the member forum, but I paid the member fee.

[ This Message was edited by: on 2002-03-07 07:35 ]


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

You're in. :grin:


----------

